# Western Striker issue-control module?



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

One of our trucks has a brand new (new at beginning of this season) electric western striker salter. Worked flawlessly and have been very happy with these. Today after some salting the spinner remained on and on full speed even with the controller off. Played around with it all a few times and still the same result. The only way for the spinner to be turned off is to unplug the connector at the back of the truck/back of the salter. The controller can turn on and function as usual and turns the conveyor on and off but the spinner remains constant on no matter what unless its unplugged. If you do unplug it, the controller beeps signalling that it is disconnected like it should and of course then the controller needs to be unplugged as well so it stops beeping. We're thinking if it were say a bad ground, the entire unit would either completely function or not, not just the spinner part. Connections are in perfect shape so not corrosion. All connections and terminals on the module seem tight and in good shape, same as everything under the hood and battery. Any suggestions? With another storm coming tomorrow we aren't going to mess with it, just leave it unplugged until its needed. Not ideal but better than nothing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If it is otherwise working correctly, and not erratically, just doesnt shut off, then its probably the module


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> If it is otherwise working correctly, and not erratically, just doesnt shut off, then its probably the module


2nd this


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a clip with several wires on the bottom of the control module, make sure it is clipped all the way in and push each wire up to make sure they are snug.
Also if you still have to unplug your controller to stop beeping when the salter is off then it can be reflashed by Western to not do this.
Does the spinner still spin when just the controller is unplugged?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll double check that. I believe so yes

And that clip you mentioned was checked too I did notice that. Tugged on every wire and harness and clip etc to make sure everything was where it was supposed to be


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The modules can be frustrating, if it's new this year at least you have warranty.
If the spinner stops with just the controller unplugged you can install a simple toggle on the controller power wire in the cab to get you through until Monday.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> The modules can be frustrating, if it's new this year at least you have warranty.
> If the spinner stops with just the controller unplugged you can install a simple toggle on the controller power wire in the cab to get you through until Monday.


LOL...been there


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Local dealer stays open during accumulating snow so if I get a chance I'll see what they can do. Not who I purchased the spreader from but they should still honor the warranty. The more I think about it, the more I think that's really about all it could be. Not ideal but for now it works. Just have to remember to unplug everything so as to not drain the battery on the truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

m_ice said:


> LOL...been there


On my old one motor tornado I bypassed the controller and module just staight power to the motor a few times to get me through the night. Hook it up run to the driver's seat and go. Hope like hell no one's pulls infront of you.
In the boonies the funniest thing was the lightning flash when you did it...lol


----------

